# apple ear buds



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Take another magnet and see if it sticks to the base. If it does, flip the magnet over and see if it still sticks to the base.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that would work well, if i had some.


----------

